
Repo Oracle Claims Victory Even If Fed Skips QE - vlindos
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-12-24/repo-oracle-zoltan-pozsar-claims-victory-even-if-fed-skips-qe
======
vlindos
Looks like the US economy is inevitable trouble this time. The problem with
the Repo market explained here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXyMn8s0lEE&t=1s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXyMn8s0lEE&t=1s)

